# Ex married other woman, still wants sex from me



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone. I began posting here in 2011. I thought I had a hold of everything then but I didn't. I lost it mentally, I mishandled things, gave him custody of the kids (stupid me, very very depressed at the time), haven't seen them since 2013 (I've tried numerous times) and I have been trying to rebuild my life ever since. 

It's been 7 years since he left...we were still being intimate during the divorce, after the divorce. Like a complete dummy I was thinking I could "screw a visit" out of him. Of course not, but that didn't stop him from pursuing me for sex. Yes he was with the woman the whole time. 

I found out in late December that he had married the woman and has a kid on the way. Apparently they were married in June 2017. By July he was asking me for sex again (last time I touched him was July 2015...stupid, I know.) He asked for sex again in September and I ignored him. When I found out he was married I congratulated him and he was back to asking for sex. This time he even sent a "D" picture. He never did that before as he knew I would tell his girlfriend. 

I don't get it...he got EVERYTHING he asked for. The woman, money, kids and me out of his life. Why of all people would he continue to pursue me for sex? I know it doesn't really matter as I DO NOT want him in anyway. But I am curious as to why he would still come to me with a pregnant wife at home. Why?? 

Quick back story...we were together a total 9 years, married one when he left me right after I found out I was pregnant with the baby we planned for this current wife.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Because you were giving him free, easy sex.

There is no other answer.

Are you really worth so little?


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Guess so, got my answer. Thanks


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok, the devil on my shoulder says give him sex, with a camera rolling in the bedroom. Gotta believe you could "negotiate" visitation rights.

Or even the D pic.

Makes my blood boil when I hear of kids being withheld from either spouse.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Not really..... the answer is you you are worth a lot more then someone's cheap side piece.

Your ex is a low quality person. Don't try to understood his motivation.

You might consider forwarding the pic to the wife and asking her to get him to stop harassing you.

Then block them.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Stop communicating with him and get a lawyer to ask for visitation rights on your behalf. The man is not a good man nothing good will come from continual contact.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Save the incriminating correspondence and talk to a lawyer to see what roads are available for you.

You want time with your children?

You don't get to see them at all?.
That is truly bizarre.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

He is on a power trip and abusing the **** out of you, "he got it all" as you stated yet still gets a thrill out of sex with you because it's an ego boost. Stop all contact with the guy, do everything in your power to fix your life and get back with your children, and do not trust the ex to work with you on visitation, get yourself court ordered visitation schedule so he has to comply.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Yummy2011 said:


> Hi everyone. I began posting here in 2011. I thought I had a hold of everything then but I didn't. I lost it mentally, I mishandled things, gave him custody of the kids (stupid me, very very depressed at the time), haven't seen them since 2013 (I've tried numerous times) and I have been trying to rebuild my life ever since.
> 
> It's been 7 years since he left...we were still being intimate during the divorce, after the divorce. Like a complete dummy I was thinking I could "screw a visit" out of him. Of course not, but that didn't stop him from pursuing me for sex. Yes he was with the woman the whole time.
> 
> ...




Because the pregnant wife is not putting out.

Your response "I have awesome sex with my new guy, I don't need average".

Now go and find your new guy.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

In no particular order:

Make a file containing screen shots of all the requests for sex, the **** pics, and any other slimy stuff he's been sending you. And send the file to his new wife. Sure, she was the AP, but I'm a big fan of outing cheaters, even to people who should already know they're cheaters. 

Get an attorney and fight for your children. 

Block all methods he has of contacting you. He should only be able to speak to you via his attorney or yours. At this point, you're allowing him to continue abusing you.

Get into counseling with a good therapist who can help you build some self-esteem. People with healthy self-esteem don't put up with crap like this.


----------

